# Squadron Leader = Awesome!



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Just tried Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader for the first time, and let me say this is a great English blend. 

OF NOTE: all the things you've heard about his being very moist in the tin are true. I left the tin open and loosened the tobacco this morning so it would dry out, and I recommend you do the same.

This smoked cool and dry from the start, with a fairly even burn. The Latakia and Orientals dominate, as they should in an English blend, but the Virginias do come through in the background. This is a complex, tasty smoke, but it isn't overly strong. Hints of toast, coffee and spice throughout. Didn't change much from beginning to end, but that was fine with me. I think tobaccos that show off all their flavors at the beginning yet stay consistent throughout the bowl indicate good blending.

Some people talk about a "creamy" texture to a smoke, and that was definitely the case here. Mild to moderate nicotine punch.

All in all I have trouble finding any fault here. Other than the excessive moisture in the tin the only complaint I can make is that it would have been nice to have a little more of the Virginias come through. This is a tin I got off of ebay, and the seller purchased it last year, so it probably has a year or two of aging in the tin. Gawith doesn't date their tins, so no way to be sure how long. 

If you're a fan of English blends this classic is definitely worth your time, IMHO. p


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

That sounds very tasty!

Thanks for the heads up:thumb:



.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

got 4 ounces of it in a jar...........love it.


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

A great English!!!!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't care for it myself, taste being fairly subjective. Before I tried a tin of SL, I had smoked much richer and fuller-tasting English blends, so I found SL to be way too airy and light in taste. 

What's there ain't terrible, but what's there ain't terribly much.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> I don't care for it myself, taste being fairly subjective. Before I tried a tin of SL, I had smoked much richer and fuller-tasting English blends, so I found SL to be way too airy and light in taste.
> 
> What's there ain't terrible, but what's there ain't terribly much.


No particular tobacco is for everybody. What are some of your favorite English blends?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.

To answer your question, Westminster, Artisan's Blend, and Penzance.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am a huge fan of SL. If I could find a blend that had the exact same taste but stronger, it would be the only english I smoke.


----------



## Ratbones (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm brand spankin new to this wonderful world of pipeage, and I'm cutting my teeth on SL and Frog Morton, being that they're the only two tobaccos I've got. I really enjoy both an awful lot. I took a late night walk and a smoke the other night to enjoy some SL and found it to be very cooperative and tasty! I think I may slighty prefer the Frog Morton however. My tastes are still forming however.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Ratbones said:


> I'm brand spankin new to this wonderful world of pipeage, and I'm cutting my teeth on SL and Frog Morton, being that they're the only two tobaccos I've got. I really enjoy both an awful lot. I took a late night walk and a smoke the other night to enjoy some SL and found it to be very cooperative and tasty! I think I may slighty prefer the Frog Morton however. My tastes are still forming however.


Good blends to start with. If you're smoking regular Frog Morton you should try Frog Morton Across the Pond. Right now that's my favorite tobacco.


----------



## Ratbones (Jan 16, 2010)

Goodness, I thought that I had specified in my post that I've been smoking the 'Across the Pond' variety, and I am really enjoying it! Thanks though for the suggestion ChronoB. Anything else I should try if I like ATP? I'd like a bit of variety so I can get an appreciation for all the different blends out there, but I don't wanna stray too terribly far from what little I know.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Ratbones said:


> Goodness, I thought that I had specified in my post that I've been smoking the 'Across the Pond' variety, and I am really enjoying it! Thanks though for the suggestion ChronoB. Anything else I should try if I like ATP? I'd like a bit of variety so I can get an appreciation for all the different blends out there, but I don't wanna stray too terribly far from what little I know.


You should sign up for the NST once you can PM. The more experienced guys will be able to help you out. Try more blends. You never know what you will end up liking.


----------



## Ratbones (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll definitely look into that. This place is awesome haha. Thanks!


----------

